# My Mystery fish, what is it?



## happycamper (Nov 12, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what he is?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like a Killifish to me.


----------



## happycamper (Nov 12, 2010)

Such a quick response, thank you! That is totally what it is!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Golden wonder killie


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

We should have a fun thread-post a pic and the first person to guess the fish correctly gets to post the next pic!!


----------



## rosysmith4 (Sep 28, 2010)

It look like a small gold fish..


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Look at this link

http://tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Carp/GoldenWonderKillie.JPG


----------

